# Consumer Lab protein powder warning



## widehips71 (Mar 13, 2015)

*What CL found*
Among the 16 products selected to test, five failed to pass for the following reasons:

- Prolab Advanced Essential Whey Milk Chocolate provided only 31.9% of its listed amount of protein per scoop containing just 7.3 grams of protein instead of 23 grams.  In addition, it provided 16 more grams of carbohydrates than claimed (including 3.4 more grams of sugar).

- Dymatize Nutrition Elite Casein Smooth Vanilla claimed to contain no cholesterol but had 10.2 grams per scoop.  It also claimed no sugar but contained a small amount 1.2mg per scoop.

- Optimum Nutrition Gold Standard 100% Egg Rich Chocolate contained almost three times the amount of cholesterol claimed on its label:  It claimed only 5mg of cholesterol per scoop but had 14.2mg.

- Nature's Plus Spiru-Tein Vanilla contained 4.2 more grams of sugar than the 8 grams it claimed on its label.  It also provided 6.7 more grams of total carbohydrates.  Rather than the 99 calories listed on its label, it provided 125 calories per serving.  These results are nearly identical to those found by consumerlab dot com when this product was last tested in 2010.

- Shakeology Greenberry was contaminated with 12.7 mcg of lead per scoop (40 grams).  It is difficult to know the source of this lead as the product has an extensive list of ingredients.  Although lead at this level may not in itself be toxic to adults, lead is stored in the body and unnecessary exposure should be avoided.  This product should not be consumed by children, as they are susceptible to lead poisoning at levels as low as 6 micrograms per day (from all sources of exposure combined), nor should it be used by pregnant women.  In fact, California requires a warning label on supplements which contain more than about 1 mcg of lead per daily serving.  Other adults can tolerate 70 mcg of lead daily, but should still avoid unnecessary exposure to lead.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 13, 2015)

Crooks!

Im glad your keeping up with this stuff for us WH.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 13, 2015)

don't use any of those


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Another reason why whole foods are superior.
Thanks hips.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 14, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> Another reason why whole foods are superior.
> Thanks hips.



Ron's right. We need more spam, hot dogs, Vienna sausages, and potted meat in our diets. You never know what's in those damn shakes.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 14, 2015)

Yup stick to liver, milk, and beef all in one blender freakin yummy!

I wish i knew where icould get my powder tested....


----------



## Maijah (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks for the info Wide. I wonder what the other brands they tested were


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 14, 2015)

j2048b said:


> Yup stick to liver, milk, and beef all in one blender freakin yummy!
> 
> I wish i knew where icould get my powder tested....



Any lab that offers it's services to consumers should be able to do the tests for you.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 14, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Any lab that offers it's services to consumers should be able to do the tests for you.



Nice ill get ahold pf the makers of trutein then.....


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 14, 2015)

Maijah said:


> Thanks for the info Wide. I wonder what the other brands they tested were



- Body Fortres Super Advanced Whey Isolate Vanilla Creme
- EAS 100% Whey Protein Chocolate
- GNC AMP Amplified Wheybolic Extreme 60 Chocolate
- GNC Pro Performance 100% Whey Protein Chocolate Supreme
- Jay Robb Whey Protein Vanilla
- Marked 100% Whey Protein Complex Gourmet Chocolate
- Muscletech Nitro Tech Milk Chocolate
- Six Star Pro Nutrition Whey Protein Plus Triple Chocolate
- Solgar Whey To Go Vanilla Naturally Flavored
- Pure Protein Shake Cookies 'n Creme
- Genisoy Soy Protein Shake Chocolate Flavor
- The Biggest Loser Protein Powder Vanilla
- Endurox R4 Fruit Punch
- Marked Mass Gainer Gourmet Chocolate
- Nature's Bounty Optimal Solutions Complete Protein & Vitamin Shake Mix Vanilla Bean
- Twinlab Whey Fuel Triple Thick Chocolate
- Atkins Day Break Strawberry Banana Shake
- GNC Total Lean Shake Swiss Chocolate
- GNC Total Lean Shake 25 Rich Chocolate
- Metagenics UltraMeal Rice Natural Chocolate Flavor
- Met-Rx Engineered Nutrition Meal Replacement Extreme Chocolate
- Slim Fast 3-2-1 Plan Shake Mix Chocolate Royale


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 14, 2015)

I have to retype everything from the site as I cannot copy and paste due to their copyright protection.  But these are all the protein powders they have tested.  I will gladly look up other supplements if anyone has any requests, and type it out when I have time.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 14, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> I have to retype everything from the site as I cannot copy and paste due to their copyright protection.  But these are all the protein powders they have tested.  I will gladly look up other supplements if anyone has any requests, and type it out when I have time.


Screen caps.


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 14, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Screen caps.



That's why they pay you the big bucks


----------

